# question on " dead bait fishing" on tip ups



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jeff 15 said:


> Ok here’s my setup on dead baits for pike. I run large minnows. 6-10 inch or bigger. I make my own unique quick strike rig. I run 80 pound Fluoro and I tie 2 treble hooks on about 3-4 inches appart in line. I hook the minnow so they sit completely vertical (head down tail up) theory behind this is when a pike hits your bait they come from underneath flair their gills and form a vacuumed inhaling the minnow head first and your hooks are perfectly lined up. Hooking percentage is almost 100 percent on legal sized and bigger fish.





jeff 15 said:


> Ok here’s my setup on dead baits for pike. I run large minnows. 6-10 inch or bigger. I make my own unique quick strike rig. I run 80 pound Fluoro and I tie 2 treble hooks on about 3-4 inches appart in line. I hook the minnow so they sit completely vertical (head down tail up) theory behind this is when a pike hits your bait they come from underneath flair their gills and form a vacuumed inhaling the minnow head first and your hooks are perfectly lined up. Hooking percentage is almost 100 percent on legal sized and big i have heard many dead bait guys fish right on the bottom, evidently you do not?? thanks


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Buy the jigging jaw jacker 
Comes with 3 different jigging wheels
They are a blast


----------

